# California!!!!!



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

See this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e.../24786-how-plan-regional-cruzetalk-meets.html


----------



## EarleenMccown (Sep 2, 2013)

would love to have a meet for fun and enjoyment a lot


----------

